# New Addition!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Going down to NY tomorrow to meet Natasha at Vincek Farm to pick up my newest little girl!  I am so excited to meet the both of them!  I will post pics wen I get home tomorrow  So excited!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are pics that Natasha had sent me, this is her this past summer. She is granddaughter of GCH Phoenix Farm Summer Bird *M 90 (whom I greatly admire)


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats! But I will warn you reds apparently a very dominate color we have a red buck who 85% of his kids are red lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you 

Yes lol! I have found that out  we had bred one of ours does to a red/gold buck and got all red/gold kids (and all of his kids are that color lol!) and got all gold/red kids this year when we used a gold buck  I'm sick of that color but couldn't pass this girly up!  or my gold buck I just bought lol! Who I know has that gold gene in him from his daddy! :laugh:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

There are two forms of red - one is dominant, one is recessive. The dominant one (used in Saanens and Guernseys, probably the same as Boers) is more common.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:stars: YAY :stars: Congrats Skyla :goattruck:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wow, what a beautiful little girl! Congratulatons, Skyla!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She's so darn adorable!!!! 

I hope she turns out to be a great doe!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw she looks do pretty! Good luck picking her up and congrats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It's almost like Skyla has pockets full of beautiful goats :-D
She just tosses them out on the table like loose change , lol. :ROFL:
Im so excited for you :hug:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well lucky you. Have a nice safe trip. What part of NY. I thought you were down sizing not building up just before kidding season.. Just kidding. Can't wait to see pictures of her...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You better not even be close to me Skyla and not come visit :grin::grin::grin:
Just saying :laugh:green grin:
Safe trip :hug:


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Well at least she's a beauty lol and some people love the color we have a lady who buys a majority of our reds she loves the color!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We were up in Saratoga 
Lol Barb! I was... But I have an addiction  :laugh: 

Here is a quick pic


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a cutie! Congrats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks 
More pics coming when we get home


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a sweet face!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

PICTURES?!

Sooo super sweet


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I want her  She is soooo pretty :stars:
Congrats Skyla :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just got her settled all in and the chores done  I'm headed back out now and will get some pics 

Lol Laura!  thanks 

Oh! And look at this Laura!! Made me think of you!  a whole store of socks!! I made my parents go in :laugh: it was pretty cool!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats on the newbie  She is a cutie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok here are some pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Congrats on the newbie  She is a cutie


Thanks  I love her already! Such a sweet heart!! A little shy, but super sweet!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness...that coat looks so cute on her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Doesn't it?! She doesn't have a snuggle buddy for the night, and even though she doesn't really need it, it made me feel better to have some warmth on her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie! Love the coat too!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She'a adorable, Skyla!  But I want to see her without the coat too.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

She is adorable I can see why you got her. You could of dropped her off for me to have on your way back thro. lol. She would fit right in with my four..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Sarah! 

Lol Barbra :laugh: sorry, she's sticking around for a but here  hehe!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh man she is super cute is she a darker red?


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

She's so pretty! Congrats. Natasha has some nice goats.

If you were in Saratoga then you weren't that far from us. You could have stopped by for a visit with Georgia and Lovers. They both stink like buck right now, so maybe not a cuddle, but definitely a visit. :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is like a deep red.. Idk.. Lol! I will get some better pics tomorrow


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

The dark reds are my favorite !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah it's real pretty  I've always wanted a red and white doe  I really love the way the colors clash


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

We liked the first red too lol now we are trying to add more colors


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! I know what you mean! I don't care about color really when it comes to a nice goat.. But I would like more then just gold LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lileomom said:


> She's so pretty! Congrats. Natasha has some nice goats. If you were in Saratoga then you weren't that far from us. You could have stopped by for a visit with Georgia and Lovers. They both stink like buck right now, so maybe not a cuddle, but definitely a visit. :grin:


Thanks  
She does  and I got to meet.. (Well see again..) Tex, (Georgia's half brother  ) and Birdy! So I was happy about that! Handsome boys! 

Awe! Wish I knew! 
How are they doing? Bred I'm guessing :laugh: 
Give them a smooch and scratch for me


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks
> She does  and I got to meet.. (Well see again..) Tex, (Georgia's half brother  ) and Birdy! So I was happy about that! Handsome boys!
> 
> Awe! Wish I knew!
> ...


They were both in L-O-V-E with Gjaller at the same time last week. Poor boy didn't know which way to go.

I just picked up two does from Vincek Farm a couple of weeks ago, both exposed to Tex before they left. I'm toying with the idea of maybe keeping a buckling out of one of them to line breed back to your girls-just to see what we get.

I'll blow them some kisses from a distance for you. No smooches for them right now.:lovey:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lileomom said:


> They were both in L-O-V-E with Gjaller at the same time last week. Poor boy didn't know which way to go. I just picked up two does from Vincek Farm a couple of weeks ago, both exposed to Tex before they left. I'm toying with the idea of maybe keeping a buckling out of one of them to line breed back to your girls-just to see what we get. I'll blow them some kisses from a distance for you. No smooches for them right now.:lovey:


Awe poor guy :laugh:

I bet the Rosasharn x Fairlea lines would be nice to work with  I know Goldenbrook Farm used it heavily and it seemed to work for her 

LOL! Ok, sounds good


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

She looks so pretty and p.s I love her little coat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you  


Hey Natasha.. Your inbox is too full for me to reply lol!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, how did you know I was stalking this thread? LOL!  I just deleted some messages. I'm not only hoarding goats.. but messages too now! Lol! 

& Annelise, I think it would be very smart of you to keep a buckling out of either of them. Sweet Pea's buckling last year out of Tex was moon spotted and had blue eyes! Plus he was really stunning overall conformationally. I would have considered keeping him myself if he wasn't already reserved.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cause of my epic stalker skills  lol! No, you told me about my sock shopping stop  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, and after driving through Vermont.. I want to move there!  I said that a few years ago when I went camping up there.... And I REALLY love it up there!  so pretty!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Vermont is my favorite state...we are right on the border of Vt in Ny....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it's mine too!  I want to move there badly! Lol! Maybe one day when I get married and move away from home  lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's adorable Skyla!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Sydney!  I can't wait till she settles in some more and I can get real good pics of her!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Some new pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And some of the nosey neighbors


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That last one kinda looks like a Sasquatch!! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That would be Hallie moving too much :laugh:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Hallie the Sasquatch velociraptor! :-o :lol:

I'm just kidding, you know that.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Texaslass said:


> Hallie the Sasquatch velociraptor! :-o :lol: I'm just kidding, you know that.


ROFL!! :slapfloor:

I know


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute  They are nosey buggers...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They sure are :laugh:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Cute!!! (The ones with ears...) :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Patrick  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Texaslass said:


> Hallie the Sasquatch velociraptor! :-o :lol:
> 
> I'm just kidding, you know that.


Hey , that's my baby :tears: But I have to admit , that picture had me wondering too , :lol::slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Cute!!! (The ones with ears...) :grin:


You don't know cute till you seen this ! Now she is cute !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! She is such a squirmy little thing! :lol: she feels big and tough with Ellie :laugh: 

poor Ellie doesn't get along with anyone yet  she may just have to live in a smaller pen inside the bigger pen till she kids in April.. And I don't have to worry about her getting butted too hard..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your new baby is soo pretty  She looks like a diva in that coat !
Glad to hear she is settling in well  How do the nosey neighbors like her ? lolol.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> You don't know cute till you seen this ! Now she is cute !


No that is scary! :shocked:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> You don't know cute till you seen this ! Now she is cute !


I LOVE that pic of her!! :lol: way too funny!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Your new baby is soo pretty  She looks like a diva in that coat ! Glad to hear she is settling in well  How do the nosey neighbors like her ? lolol.


Hehe! That was Hallie's coat  hehe! It's a bit tight on Baby Hal now! :laugh:

So far they aren't huge fans yet lol! I'm sure they will do fine soon enough


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> No that is scary! :shocked:


What?!? :shock: no way!! Way cute!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> You don't know cute till you seen this ! Now she is cute !


No, Patrick is right, that is super terrifying!! :-o d: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She was just asking if she had any nose hairs! Geesh! :roll:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:angry::angry: Say what ?!?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol Laura! :laugh: 

Oh, btw.. I got your two emails.. I just have to sit down to reply to them.. Sorry it's taking me so long!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

No worries . I know your busy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Working on them now  I brought my iPod on the trip down to NY but was enjoying VT too much lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My say what post was for Texas ,


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I figured that  :laugh: but I thought it was funny hehe!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Texaslass said:


> No, Patrick is right, that is super terrifying!! :-o d: :lol:


Thank you Sarah. :hi5:


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

No problem Patrick. :hi5: 

No offense Laura and (and Skyla); it's really nothing personal! LaManchas just look so unnatural to me, I can never get used to them. :shrug: :lol:
I think they're cute when they're newborn, but that's about it. I know they're sweet natured and all... Sorry!
And don't bother trying to convert me, it won't work! :lol: d:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! I think they are always ADORABLE!! 

I have some new pics of Ellie without her coat 

Her head is a little wet from playing in the snow


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Awww! I love her!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is such a sweetie  she was out with everyone this AM and even ate out of the hay feeder with them!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its OK Texas  But Skyla and I are lost in love with the breed 
They posses such a special personality that is truly amazing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Its OK Texas  But Skyla and I are lost in love with the breed  They posses such a special personality that is truly amazing


True that!


----------

